
Google Play Music Podcasts - Doches
https://play.google.com/music/podcasts/publish?u=0#
======
Doches
I'm really excited about this -- anything to break the stranglehold of iTunes.
Lots of interesting startups are popping up to work on podcast discovery
(including one of my own, [https://shownotes.io](https://shownotes.io)).
There's definitely room for some big elephants in the room, though.

